# Former Navy SEAL Launches PAC To Fight Obama



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

"Navy SEAL's, Special Operations Personnel and Veteran's across America have been outraged since Barack Obama conveniently took credit for killing Osama Bin Laden for political gain..."
http://politicker.com/2012/07/former-navy-seal-launches-pac-to-fight-obama/ ...

*Former Navy SEAL Launches PAC To Fight Obama*
politicker.com
By Hunter Walker 2:01pm Share this: ...See More


----------



## Clare1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Am I to understand that Jimmy carter was not responsible for the Eagle Claw debacle?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Clare1 said:


> Am I to understand that Jimmy carter was not responsible for the Eagle Claw debacle?


Jimmy Carter ? Was he related to Billy Carter ?


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

Wait a minute, Obama didn't lead that raid in Pakistan? I thought he shot the fatal bullet???


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Clare1 said:


> Am I to understand that Jimmy carter was not responsible for the Eagle Claw debacle?


 I don't think he was piloting either of the helos or the C-130, sooo, yes?


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Well, as much as I dislike Obama, he did authorize the raid, which ultimately did lead to Osama's well-deserved death. As commander-in-chief he is ultimately responsible for the military, and had they failed, he would have taken the hit for that. 

Its more a matter of convenient timing he happened to be sitting in the oval office, than any other factor. As I understand it, the intelligence came directly from CIA operatives who had been working on the case for years before Obama was in office.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

Clare1 said:


> Am I to understand that Jimmy carter was not responsible for the Eagle Claw debacle?


I can't stand Jimmy Carter, but I'll give him credit for having the balls to authorize that mission. It wasn't his fault that the planning and execution was pathetic, although it could be argued that that was a result of him gutting the military.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Wolfman said:


> A tapeworm from my cat's ass.


That there, is funny as shit..


----------

